# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Extremely violent nightmares, this one about brutal killing

## sahrablack

I've been having violent nightmares for years. My kids even know because they hear me screaming and sobbing in my sleep. In this one there was some group of people that were hunting me down because they wanted to kill me. I stood up for something and they didn't like it. There was also a group of people trying to hide me to keep me safe. One was a guy I work with. I was hiding in his house in a dark corner and he was packing luggage because he was leaving to visit his daughter the next day. We were talking and out of no where he is shot in the back of the head. His blood sprays everywhere and I see his body drop to the floor. I was very scared because I knew then they were willing to kill anyone who helped me. The next part I remember I was in an older woman's house, in a remote back bedroom, and she had a shot gun. We heard noises in the livingroom and she yelled out that whoever they were better surrender now or they would be shot. We then heard a thump and I went running out and found this black man, who was a part of the group helping me. His throat had been slashed and he was bleeding out. I took both my hands and tried to put pressure on the wound to slow the bleeding but it wasn't working. I started screaming for him to not die and became covered in his blood. This is just an example of the severity of my dreams. 
Another is I know I'm very sick and need help. I was crouched on a busy sidewalk with countless people passing me. I try to reach for them begging for help and they snatch their hands away like I'm a leper. I keep begging for help and I'm sobbing. All of a sudden I'm bleeding from my eyes, nose, mouth, etc. and I know if it doesnt stop I'm going to bleed out. Suddenly, someone stops. I tell him I neep help and that I'm dying and he touches my shoulder. I can't see more than a red blur from the blood pouring out of my eyes but his touch makes me uneasy and feel panicked. I try to back away from him but he holds onto my shoulder so tight it hurts. I scream at him asking why he can't go away and leave me alone and he whispers in my ear "You'll never be alone because we are always with you." I look up and see these very tall, thin shadows have formed a circle around us and the people are still passing, totally oblivious and uninterested in what's happening. I'm terrified at this point and he raises a finger to his lips and says "Shhhhh. This can be our little secret."

I am a 31 year old female, Active Duty military for 8 years. Im not sure what anyone else might need to know, but if you ask specifically I will answer. Nearly all my dreams are violent and deal with surviving or mass murders, diseases wiping out man kind, being raped or tortured, etc. One specific one dealt with being held as a prisoner in some shack with one window in front of me and watching people being slaughtered with their blood splattering on the window.

----------


## Lilys

This is just a shot in the dark, I don't know anything about what you've been through or what is going on in your life and these things are important for finding meaning in dreams.  But your nightscape is very similar to my own.  So here goes.

Did you feel very strongly about your service?  Were there people in your life that were critical of your enlistment?  There is a part of you that is critical of your stance, while still yet there is another side of you that seeks to protect you.  You perhaps feel like people close to you might be hurt simply by being friendly towards your cause.  Innocent casualties of your war.  You are perhaps struggling to accept or rationalize your decisions and finding it difficult.  

The older woman in the bedroom.  Your wise mind, anima, seeking to protect you and offering you the intimate comfort of the most restful room of the house.  Hidden deep within, protected and armed against all comers.  You are safe there, but you can't hide from this battle or there will be more casualty.  Aspects of yourself that are worth protecting will be left vulnerable.  The black man, repressed aspect of the self?  You have his blood on your hands, which means perhaps you feel responsible.  That perhaps these things have happened out of your control, but in the aftermath the responsibility is your own.  To save this aspect of yourself, to protect it and not let it perish.  A warning.  

The second one.

You are shunned for sickness, a part of you that makes you unfit amongst the mass of humanity churning around you.  I'm not sure about the shadow man.  I have dreamed of the shadow man, much is written about the shadow men and all of it is negative.  My experiences with the shadow men were terrifying, but I do not know if I can say they were evil.  They only scare me, sometimes being scared is as simple as not understanding something and that doesn't make it evil it just makes it unknown.  I think it represents the unknown darker energies of the universe we often choose to ignore.  The Yin of universal balance.  He comes and touches you, you have been touched by darkness.  It will not release it's grip, indeed what is seen can never then after be unseen.  No matter our desire.  You know something of the world that seems to go unperceived by everyone else, something dark and terrible.  Should you keep it to yourself, this sickness, or share it with others, get help?  

Just my thoughts, by no means definitive, but I hope it helps.

----------

